# Unzipped



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

This is me at FrightFest, I didn't do the makeup but I wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh that is wicked awesome! 
Super effect and very creative... bet you had lots of people staring at you!


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha yeah since it was the first try at that effect at the park I was talk of the park.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That's killer, I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## dudeamis (Jul 26, 2010)

wicked awesome


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh that is wicked awesome!It's so ...amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

That is weird I just watched it on you tube before I saw this posting, so I will share the link if anyone is interested in seeing sort of how it was done. It does not show how to do it, but shows at the end of the video the person taking it off so you can get a pretty good idea of how it was put on. It is a slightly different take on the same theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ju9MGtbRu4&feature=related


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah mine was basically the same thing, the only difference was that I was painted up a zombie afterwards. Also I had extra liquid latex to cover up the seams of the zipper, tho I do like his contacts a lot.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

So sick, it's awesome! Major props!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

That is crazy sick! Great job!


----------

